# Votive Molds



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you mean tea lights or votives?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Bee Bliss,

Votive mold 

http://cart.candlesupply.com/product.php?productid=20334&cat=496&page=1


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

looks interesting. I wish they would have added a picture of the inside. I'm not quite sure of what they mean by rubber clip to hold the wick clip assembly


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Heading home from work, will upload photo of inside tonight


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

as promised, sorry about the quality, the ridges/knobs are at the bottom of the mold.


----------

